# Starters knife set



## yettiekiller (Feb 22, 2011)

I am very interested in going to school for culinary, and i also love to cook as a hobby.  I am just curious what types of knives will I need to start off.  Is it cheaper to buy individual or a set.  If i buy them individual what types should i start off with.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Welcome to ChefTalk! As you may have noticed, there is an abundance of information on the site about knives. Your investment would be best made with a bit of research. Often, you will hear/read cautionary tales of buying a set. The reason being, while you may like the chef knife and fillet knives in the set, you may not like the slicer and boning knives, etc. Better to put together a set as you become more comfortable with what you like. It can also be a daunting task to do so. So, you may want to look to your school's book store for what they carry. Usually, culinary programs either supply, offer or otherwise suggest kits. Mercer Cutlery is very popular and well-suited for students and those just getting started.

Either way, be sure to not spend too much on your first purchases. As you progress, your tastes will change as will your judge of quality and the way you want the knives to perform and fit in your hand.

Best wishes with your new adventure!


----------



## yettiekiller (Feb 22, 2011)

Ive been looking at this set for a while I know its not Wusthof but from the reviews it sounds like a good starters set.


----------



## flakeyfresh (Apr 29, 2010)

I bought a set of the forschner fibrox knives by victorinox and i absolutely love them. When i was looking for a knife set they were beating out much more expensive knives. I got laughed at for them until the laughers had to use my knives. Then it was oh these are nice. At a quarter of the price the only thing i could ask for is a little more weight and different handle. Which is probably why the made to forged full tang more expensive models. Which i will be replacing my fibrox handled chef knives with. The edge retention is good but not fantastic. They are a 20/20 on the edge so this could be why but i just have a manual sharpener by chefs choice that is designed for hybrid blades and restores the edge beautifully. at 25-30 bucks a pop just cant beat it.


----------

